# Can you slaughter and eat a sick pig



## shihtzu325 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi we have four pigs ready for slaughter, one has been listless for two days. Is it ok to slaughter and eat the meat from this pig. I have no idea what is wrong with it.
Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Just think of what you might be eating from the grocery store?


----------



## TurnKey (Aug 11, 2004)

Personally I would not eat a sick animal. I would have a vet check the sick pig and diagnose its illness. It could only be something that a course of antibiotics can take care of, then just wait out the withdrawal period before slaughter. If it is something more sinister that involves the spinal fluid or something like that, you definitely don't want to eat it. You've spent the money and time getting them ready for butchering, ensure your own safety and consult a vet.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Swampgirl is not wrong when she points out that there is a high likelihood of sick animals making it to the commercial meat counter, however, pig physiology is not that different than human, and as such there are communicable diseases between the two. (But actually the pig is more likely to catch something from you rather than the reverse) If you are going to butcher it for personal consumption then I'd recommend making sure it is always cooked to well done, maybe even make the whole thing into sausage. If you are selling it, then I'd say don't butcher it until it is healthy.


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

I asked our vet the same question when one of our hogs was sounding like he had Pneumonia and was scheduled for butchering.

The vet said: why would you want to eat a sick animal? and he was right.

We gave the hog antibiotics without a withdraw period required and waited until he was well and then had him butchered.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

There are some fairly nasty to VERY nasty diseases that are zoonotic between pigs and people. I would not eat a sick pig.

I also wouldn't want to butcher one. Inevitably, you will be exposed to the pig's bodily fluids when butchering it. Do you really want to take the risk?


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

Good point about zoonotic issues. There was a day when I worried alot about stuff like that. That's why we pray over the food and check the meat for obvious diseases and cook it well. What comes to mind is the CL scare in goats and how I was reading that in meat goats it's common to just eat them anyway, because the cysts are centered around the organs. It's drinking the unpastuerized milk that was the issue, apparently, where it crossed over to people in RARE instances. At the very least, I personally would butcher the animal, cook and process the meat, and use it for dog and cat food. We don't really waste anything after it's had money invested in it. Can't afford to.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

swampgirl said:


> Just think of what you might be eating from the grocery store?


Whatever!


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

swampgirl said:


> Just think of what you might be eating from the grocery store?


But one of the benefits of raising your own meat is knowing the condition of the animal that it is coming from... So why choose to eat something that you know is sick? Especially when you dont know what is making it sick...


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

DWH Farm said:


> But one of the benefits of raising your own meat is knowing the condition of the animal that it is coming from... So why choose to eat something that you know is sick? Especially when you dont know what is making it sick...


Exactly,and well put!


----------

